# We need to be able to thank riders for tips in the App



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I like that !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i been saying this for years, first with Lyft

but neither company cares for our feedback


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


Lyft let me leave comments of appreciation.
I really liked that about Lyft.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I drove a tourist couple to a show here in Las Vegas and they tipped in the app.
By some fluke, I had them again after the show and drove them back to their hotel. (The odds are staggering)
Anyway, I made sure I'd take this rare opportunity to acknowledge and thank them for the tip they gave me on the ride up.
They complimented me and said "Of course. You're welcome."
I did not get tipped for the ride back. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Forget about being able to thank them through the app, for goodness sake, please allow us to go back and change their ratings FUBER!!! just like how your arch enemy Lyft allows us to do.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I drove a tourist couple to a show here in Las Vegas and they tipped in the app.
> By some fluke, I had them again after the show and drove them back to their hotel. (The odds are staggering)
> Anyway, I made sure I'd take this rare opportunity to acknowledge and thank them for the tip they gave me on the ride up.
> They complimented me and said "Of course. You're welcome."
> I did not get tipped for the ride back. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Tight Asses!!!
I always know when I'm not getting a tip, the guy shakes my hand. I just Love them handshakes. Or I'll tip you on the app??


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.vox.com/videos/2019/10/9/20904992/tip-uber-driver


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Uarefree said:


> Lyft let me leave comments of appreciation.
> I really liked that about Lyft.


Where does the comments show for a rider please?

I have a 5 star rating in Lyft. Only 4.92 in Uber.  I am a rider for both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Kolly1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


Apt! I once suggested this in the feedback surveys. Some riders are quite amazing. The kind of tips they leave can be jaw dropping and like you opined, most don't even say they'll do so. Just a simple tap somewhere on the app should enable drivers do that...


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


Uber sends an email receipt with the Subject Line "Thanks for tipping!"


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Kolly1 said:


> Apt! I once suggested this in the feedback surveys. Some riders are quite amazing. The kind of tips they leave can be jaw dropping and like you opined, most don't even say they'll do so. Just a simple tap somewhere on the app should enable drivers do that...


I am the quiet type and tip every time. (I know someone else will come back with a slide remark about this)

I am just glad Uber and Lyft at least charges a little more that I think a little goes toward the driver for them having to driver further to a passenger. Drivers deserve to get paid more than they earn doing Uber and Lyft. If they would actually think about how to improve service they could easily in no time.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


It's been mentioned before on this forum but it's still a good idea.

*UBER ARE YOU LISTENING?*


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I drove a tourist couple to a show here in Las Vegas and they tipped in the app.
> By some fluke, I had them again after the show and drove them back to their hotel. (The odds are staggering)
> Anyway, I made sure I'd take this rare opportunity to acknowledge and thank them for the tip they gave me on the ride up.
> They complimented me and said "Of course. You're welcome."
> I did not get tipped for the ride back. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


They lost too much money at the casino...


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


it's always a mystery. the ones who say they're going to don't do it


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Can we also send notes to them saying they NEED to tip?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

FuberNYC said:


> Forget about being able to thank them through the app, for goodness sake, please allow us to go back and change their ratings FUBER!!! just like how your arch enemy Lyft allows us to do.


Amen to that.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


So true! I tipped this carwash guy other day $1, i received an e-mail for my generosity!


----------



## PTLady (Jan 5, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


Every time Uber sends a survey, I suggest this. I've been suggesting this for years now, each and every time. Nothing.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

FuberNYC said:


> Forget about being able to thank them through the app, for goodness sake, please allow us to go back and change their ratings FUBER!!! just like how your arch enemy Lyft allows us to do.


This would be good as well!!


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

What's really needed is a tip "acceptance" button. passenger leaves a $3 a $3 tip and you are notified

A) Accept and say Thank-you
B) Accept without comment
C) Refuse Tip

Passenger gets a response

"Driver Thank-you for your $3 tip"
"Driver acknowledged receipt of your $3 tip"
"Driver did not accept your $3 tip"

Tips not "accepted" by a driver return to Passenger after some period of time.

At the moment the passenger never knows that his tip reaches a driver and a Driver never knows he received a tip UNLESS the honest Ride share company notifies him.

Personally I believe UBER and LYFT both KEEP a percentage of tips. Maybe the system simply "loses" them the way it loses other things like cancelled trips we don't get paid for. The bottom line is there is no check and balance for tips getting to drivers


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

You never know now a days, that could be happening.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

LoveBC said:


> Uber sends an email receipt with the Subject Line "Thanks for tipping!"


They do? I have used Uber as a rider a few times and do not think I received that message...Oh wait, I tip in cash.



JustTreatMeFair said:


> What's really needed is a tip "acceptance" button. passenger leaves a $3 a $3 tip and you are notified
> 
> A) Accept and say Thank-you
> B) Accept without comment
> ...


Yes maybe that explains why Uber and Lyft do not allow thanking the rider since it may expose their tip skimming scam.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

This is a productive thread rarely seen amongst those normally found here from trolls, naysayers, haters and putzs.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

amen


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


Good idea ... how about a reverse tip to the pax ( limit of 1$).


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> Uber sends an email receipt with the Subject Line "Thanks for tipping!"


Well that's good but I don't remember getting an email like that when I tipped in the app. I will pay more attention next time.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> Good idea ... how about a reverse tip to the pax ( limit of 1$).


Umm, no. Just, NO.

When you go out to dinner at a restaurant, do you expect that the server will give you a tip? Just "No."


When you go out to dinner at a restaurant, do you expect that the server will give you a tip? Just "No."

And the same goes for that other stupid idea: "Refuse tip."

No, and by the way, H E L L no.

Do you even have that option when the server in a restaurant picks up the credit card charge slip. Why no, you don't.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Umm, no. Just, NO.
> 
> When you go out to dinner at a restaurant, do you expect that the server will give you a tip? Just "No."


Uber driver and going out to eat ?? and at a restaurant


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> We need to be able to thank riders for tips in the App


More so than that, we drivers need to be able to tell riders, _"f' off you cheap bastard"_ for lying about tipping us in app.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I've brought up the subject of: part of the reason why passengers don't tip, is that they don't see the results of it.

The cab driver can get a tip, and look at the the passenger in the eye and genuinely say "thank you I appreciate it". Passenger feels that paying just a little extra made a difference n the driver's day. It is my belief, that next time the passenger is more likely to tip.

With Uber and Lyft, the passenger who tips an app just loses more money. The personal connection is lost. There's no gratitude, no feeling of appreciation for tipping.

A thank you note can help with this.

But on the other side of the coin, from Uber and Lyft point of view oh, there are some potential problems with a fully customizable message. Drivers can abuse that potentially. They can say negative things to passengers, or possibly solicit other business, or give out phone numbers.

A canned response would do nothing. It is 2019, and people see through that. It would defeat the purpose of a personal thank-you note. But if there was a way to do it, it would be a compromise between fully customizable message and a canned response.



Uber's Guber said:


> More so than that, we drivers need to be able to tell riders, _"f' off you cheap bastard"_ for lying about tipping us in app.


Trust me I get it, but no way could the ride hail companies allow that to happen. Your basically destroying business if the drivers start saying that shit...


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i been saying this for years, first with Lyft
> 
> but neither company cares for our feedback


I thought for the longest time that anything you type in the comment section (in the ratings section) would be seen by the PAX. Now I think it just goes to a Lyft rep


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> Lyft let me leave comments of appreciation.
> I really liked that about Lyft.


Fyi none of those messages go to the rider, only lyft sees them



MoneyMitch said:


> I thought for the longest time that anything you type in the comment section (in the ratings section) would be seen by the PAX. Now I think it just goes to a Lyft rep


It says only lyft support will see it on android, but sometimes things are different on iPhone


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

How about a tip before the ride?? >>>> Tips before service are commonplace.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Cassiopeia said:


> How about a tip before the ride?? >>>> Tips before service are commonplace.
> 
> View attachment 366022


I already suggested that.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Cassiopeia said:


> How about a tip before the ride?? >>>> Tips before service are commonplace.


Kind of defeats the purpose of the tip IMO, which is to provide incentive for the driver to do MORE than average, and to show appreciation afterwards for a job well done.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FuberNYC said:


> Forget about being able to thank them through the app, for goodness sake, please allow us to go back and change their ratings FUBER!!! just like how your subsidiary Lyft allows us to do.


FIFY


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Fyi none of those messages go to the rider, only lyft sees them
> 
> 
> It says only lyft support will see it on android, but sometimes things are different on iPhone


I have an Android. That's really lousy if the comments were not to the rider. I wished I'd asked them. There were a lot of regulars.



LoveBC said:


> Uber sends an email receipt with the Subject Line "Thanks for tipping!"


Hella funny???


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


I sent this to Uber as a suggestion sometime last year, its apparent they didn't care.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Cassiopeia said:


> How about a tip before the ride?? >>>> Tips before service are commonplace.
> 
> View attachment 366022


How about tip at the end through driver's app with this question:

How much tip would you like to add?

The reason paxholes don't tip is, they get away without declaring themselves as a cheap paxhole. Let's see if they can say no tip or $0 to driver's face!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> I've brought up the subject of: part of the reason why passengers don't tip, is that they don't see the results of it.
> 
> The cab driver can get a tip, and look at the the passenger in the eye and genuinely say "thank you I appreciate it".


They could freaking tip in cash, then! Just like any service business, whether it's a cab or a restaurant, or even the maid service at a hotel.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i been saying this for years, first with Lyft
> 
> but neither company cares for our feedback


Wrong! Neither cares about drivers at all!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Wrong! Neither cares about drivers at all!!!


how am I wrong and what's your deal with constantly saying I'm wrong lately ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> how am I wrong and what's your deal with constantly saying I'm wrong lately ?


You're kidding, right?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> Lyft let me leave comments of appreciation.
> I really liked that about Lyft.


Lyft allows me to comment, but I asked a couple repeat riders if they got the thank you and they said they never saw it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> You're kidding, right?


only if you were


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


I like it but . . .

What if some drivers think they are not tipped " enough"?

Imagine the responses.

Unlike Uber

We must think " What Next" at the prospect of changes.

THEN WHAT ?


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> Tight Asses!!!
> I always know when I'm not getting a tip, the guy shakes my hand. I just Love them handshakes. Or I'll tip you on the app??


Yeah, Those two never fail.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Why? We already have enough with what we do, put up with paxhole and the like, now thanks for the tip? As much as I love tips, I prefer cash, and on the spot. I've noticed that tips in general tend to come from those that I least expect it. If you create a way to thank for the tip, someone most likely will find a way to abuse it. One of the ideas of rideshare is to keep things private.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

cumonohito said:


> If you create a way to thank for the tip, someone most likely will find a way to abuse it.


I agree with that.

I think it would have to be a generic "Thank you for the tip" button. And it wouldn't light up until the rider actually sends a tip in the app.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

And then there should be a way for the rider to thank the driver for saying thank you.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Kolly1 said:


> Apt! I once suggested this in the feedback surveys. Some riders are quite amazing. The kind of tips they leave can be jaw dropping and like you opined, most don't even say they'll do so. Just a simple tap somewhere on the app should enable drivers do that...


Yes, I have has some amazing people, much less financially resourced yet leave the 5$ on minimum fare tip cause they get it. Or bussers, barracks, cooks who tip more than Dara. I tried the first month I started Lyft to leave comments, then realized the comments don't actually go to the rider. It's just for Lyft record keeping.

I think reading this post makes me try to request Lyft to forward a special thank you from driver message to my special riders.
Will Lyft forward it, they should.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> And then there should be a way for the rider to thank the driver for saying thank you.


Like a tip button or something.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

ng4ever said:


> I am the quiet type and tip every time. (I know someone else will come back with a slide remark about this)
> 
> I am just glad Uber and Lyft at least charges a little more that I think a little goes toward the driver for them having to driver further to a passenger. Drivers deserve to get paid more than they earn doing Uber and Lyft. If they would actually think about how to improve service they could easily in no time.


Thank you so much!
I don't even think the charge for the rider should go up really. I am fine with taking you anywhere you want for the same rate. I don't believe Lyft or Uber should take more than 10% for connecting us and taking payment.
They are taking 40/50 % right now.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Yes, I have has some amazing people, much less financially resourced yet leave the 5$ on minimum fare tip cause they get it. Or bussers, barracks, cooks who tip more than Dara. I tried the first month I started Lyft to leave comments, then realized the comments don't actually go to the rider. It's just for Lyft record keeping.
> 
> I think reading this post makes me try to request Lyft to forward a special thank you from driver message to my special riders.
> Will Lyft forward it, they should.


Lyft says they will do it for %25 of the tip.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Sometimes riders leave a tip in the app without saying they are going to. We need a to be able to sent a note to the riders app to thank them individually for leaving a tip. Please so this Uber/Lyft.


I just retrace my last 2 days trips until I fund the tipper..seems creepy, which it definitely is, but the tippers really appreciate the extra effort in thanking them


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Is there anyway that we can say F U to the people who say they're going to tip and then don't? I wonder if the rideshare companies will add that feature.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Is there anyway that we can say F U to the people who say they're going to tip and then don't? I wonder if the rideshare companies will add that feature.


lol


----------

